# Ahab and Rustle pictures!



## EmJ (Oct 6, 2010)

My little Ahab will be 8 weeks old as of tomorrow! He has had quite a miraculous life - his momma ate off his leg at 4 weeks old, but he has dealt with his missing limb well! He is the sweetest little guy!



















Sorry they're kind of blurry - he was trying to adventure while these were being taken. 










Sharing Thanksgiving with my family (he got a little chicken)










Here is his beautiful daddy, Rustle:



















Grumpy Gills

I adopted Rustle off of Craigslist. He came from a classroom, and has understandably not been the most friendly guy! I suspect that he was either dropped, or didn't have much handling at all, but fortunately he's come a long way since he first came here!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Ahab is just such a precious little guy. I love his little eye patches. 

And Russel is so fluffy! He's just lovely. 

I'm so glad that Ahab is doing so well. Hopefully he'll grow up big & strong like his Pa.


----------



## EmJ (Oct 6, 2010)

A few more I just got


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Ahab is certainly a handsome little guy! I especially like his dark mask and bright eyes


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Ahab is stunning  that dark mask is so cute!
Rustle is adorable too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh wow, they are such beautiful little hedgies!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Omg they are both so beautiful...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are so precious


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

they are little cuties!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

They are just stunning! I am so glad they are with someone who truly appreciates them as they are!!! Thank you so much for the pictures.


----------

